# Finally tried Lidl high protein rolls....



## eggyg (Jun 17, 2016)

On my travels yesterday I popped into Lidl ( wrong end of town so wouldn't usually shop there). Eventually found the "famous" rolls. Hadn't realised they were freshly baked, smelt delicious, bought four. Made a ham and cheese butty, loved it but was stuffed! I am going to halve them and freeze them. I can't believe they are only 8.5 grms of carbs. I might be dumping the ol' Burgen!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2016)

They are rather tasty, arent they. They are lovely wamred up for a few seconds in the microwave, I tend to have them mainly in the winter with some homemade butternut squash soup.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2016)

Sadly I don't have a lidl near me, but we may be getting one sometime in the future.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mines about 30 mins walk from my house (so not too bad). I stock up and freeze them whenever i'm down there.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 17, 2016)

I've just discovered and tried Waitrose Wheat & Wholemeal Spelt Sliced Bread with a variety of seeds. For breakfast it has less effect on me than Burgen and is a nice change


----------



## eggyg (Jun 17, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I've just discovered and tried Waitrose Wheat & Wholemeal Spelt Sliced Bread with a variety of seeds. For breakfast it has less effect on me than Burgen and is a nice change


My nearest Waitrose is about 30 miles away, so unfortunately won't get a chance to try but sounds delicious!


----------



## chili (Jun 17, 2016)

Lidl rolls are my favorite i take one a day to work with tuna or ham, they go real quick in our store thankfully though they are made all day.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 17, 2016)

eggyg said:


> On my travels yesterday I popped into Lidl ( wrong end of town so wouldn't usually shop there). Eventually found the "famous" rolls. Hadn't realised they were freshly baked, smelt delicious, bought four. Made a ham and cheese butty, loved it but was stuffed! I am going to halve them and freeze them. I can't believe they are only 8.5 grms of carbs. I might be dumping the ol' Burgen!



I rarely have the rolls, but I think, from memory they're actually 8.5gr per 100gr, with each roll weighing slightly more than 100gr, so it's actually about 11gr per roll.  For me, that doesn't make a massive difference, but it might for some folks.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 17, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> I rarely have the rolls, but I think, from memory they're actually 8.5gr per 100gr, with each roll weighing slightly more than 100gr, so it's actually about 11gr per roll.  For me, that doesn't make a massive difference, but it might for some folks.


I actually weighed a one last night because I thought they would be heavier, exactly 100 grms, mind you my scales are probably 30 years old! Still good at 11grms. though.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 17, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> They are rather tasty, arent they. They are lovely wamred up for a few seconds in the microwave, I tend to have them mainly in the winter with some homemade butternut squash soup.


Mmm


----------



## Carolg (Jun 17, 2016)

Last time I had one I felt Like I had the metformin miseries, 
but keep meaning to try again. Addicted to the low gi multi seed cob though. Mmmmm


----------



## Austin Mini (Jun 17, 2016)

I found you had to chew a lot. Not for me I am sticking with crusty rolls.


----------

